# Vostok Parade



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Sort of slow day so why not a Vostok Parade. Komandirskie, Amphibia, Europe......All comers :thumbs_up:



Komandirskie........from an uncle who was in the navy and got it from a,Russian Submariner. Years old but going great guns.



Komandirskie........six months old.



Back



Amphibians on NATO. From the forum.

Another Komandirskie coming in a few days :thumbs_up:

Any contributors?

Cheers


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll play.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's one.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Once upon a time I had this... Think I bought off Marty Feldman :thumbsup:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

*Komandirskie/Amphibia automatic.*


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

I have this beauty purchased from Richard .


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Got these two.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

brummie1875 said:


> I have this beauty purchased from Richard .


 These bezels are a bit common. :thumbsup:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> These bezels are a bit common. :thumbsup:


 *I tend to use the sunnier phrase well liked. After all three of us can't be wrong! * :thumbs_up:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It was about time you bought some decent watches 

Komandirskies... I've had a few.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> It was about time you bought some decent watches
> 
> Komandirskies... I've had a few.


 Thank you for posting. I can now convincingly prove to my wife that there are others worse than me. :laugh:


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

This arrived while I was on holiday - Amphibian SE 670


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

it'salivejim said:


> This arrived while I was on holiday - Amphibian SE 670


 That's really nice, gutted I didn't spot those when Meranom had them in.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Krispy said:


> That's really nice, gutted I didn't spot those when Meranom had them in.


 Thanks. You've always got to be quick when they land 

I might ditch the horrible rubber for a mesh - it'll suit the shape of the case I think.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

it'salivejim said:


> Thanks. You've always got to be quick when they land
> 
> I might ditch the horrible rubber for a mesh - it'll suit the shape of the case I think.


 I was going to ask how the strap was, I'm guessing it's shi'ite? I've got a similar 110 which looks good on a Cordura I think...










And a few others..


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> It was about time you bought some decent watches
> 
> Komandirskies... I've had a few.


 I was going take some pictures of my three though I've just seen the mingling around above. Hahaha


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

This is my only one.










I did own this one but sold it someone on here (wish I hadn't  ) a long time ago.










Fox


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Krispy said:


> I was going to ask how the strap was, I'm guessing it's shi'ite? I've got a similar 110 which looks good on a Cordura I think...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lovely collection :thumbsup:

I had the '67 some time ago and it was definitely the pick of the bunch. The build quality was superb but the 090 case just doesn't sit well with me.

My favourite is the 710










Although this new 670 is lovely, the strap is pants. I like a Cordura (Hadley-Roma?) so might give it a go, but I'm hankering after mesh. Problem is, finding a good shark mesh that doesn't cost more than the watch :laugh:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

it'salivejim said:


> My favourite is the 710


 I like a 710 too. I traded a K65 with @Draygo for one he had brushed which makes all the difference, the originals are too shiny for me. It's inspired me to buy a Dremel and take it to 110!










Draygo's picture, which does it far more justice!

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/gallery/image/211-amphibiabraceletjpg/&do=embed


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Currently I own 3 Vostoks but I am thinking do I keep or do I sell all 3 as I there is a Seiko I want to buy


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a mere five Vostoks in the collection today. Two Komandirskies, two Amphibias and a Generalskie, shown here with the Vostok introduction from Juri Levenberg's "Russian Wristwatches" book which includes items from Poljot, Raketa, Slava, Molnija and others.


----------



## Arvac (Sep 7, 2016)

150SE light mod



©


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

SBryantgb said:


> Once upon a time I had this... Think I bought off Marty Feldman :thumbsup:


 Yes twas mine many moons ago










These are really solid well built


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a few...

Here's one of the nicest:


Komandirskie 1965 by wotsch2, on Flickr

and a couple of oldies:


Komandirskis03small by wotsch2, on Flickr

Cheers,
-wotsch


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Like @wotsch, I have a few, too...

Here's an old favourite, a newer favourite and an oddity.

An old 470 Amphibia










A modern SE Amphibia, re-housed in a 710 case and with a modified bezel










A Vostok with a Poljot 3133 chronograph movement


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Draygo said:


> A modern SE Amphibia, re-housed in a 710 case and with a modified bezel


 wow that is really nice I *REALLY *like the look of that especially the hands


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> wow that is really nice I *REALLY *like the look of that especially the hands


 Thanks. The hands are the 'SE' bit - they can be found on limited, special editions from Meranom....


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Draygo said:


> Thanks. The hands are the 'SE' bit - they can be found on limited, special editions from Meranom....


 I am just looking at Meranom now , I have a Vostok I dont wear so was thinking is it worth buying the hands dial and case and use my movement or cheaper to just buy a new watch


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> I am just looking at Meranom now , I have a Vostok I dont wear so was thinking is it worth buying the hands dial and case and use my movement or cheaper to just buy a new watch


 See PM :thumbsup:


----------



## Arvac (Sep 7, 2016)

Draygo said:


> Like @wotsch, I have a few, too...
> 
> Here's an old favourite, a newer favourite and an oddity.
> 
> ...


 Fantastic trio. Beautiful pics too!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Arvac said:


> Fantastic trio. Beautiful pics too!


 Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Draygo said:


>


 Got something similar en route.

Bezel/insert etc. Hope it all appears round about the same time. Haven't decided on strap/bracelet combo yet as it's 18mm. Maybe a bund￼.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> Got something similar en route.
> 
> Bezel/insert etc. Hope it all appears round about the same time. Haven't decided on strap/bracelet combo yet as it's 18mm. Maybe a bund￼.


 That's a nice dial and the blue seconds hand makes a change. You can always re-case into something with wider lugs if the 18mm doesn't suit.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Draygo said:


> Here's an old favourite, a newer favourite *and an oddity*.
> 
> A Vostok with a Poljot 3133 chronograph movement


 I also have an "oddity"...


Komandirski Airforce Chrono by wotsch2, on Flickr

:laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

wotsch said:


> I also have an "oddity"...
> 
> 
> Komandirski Airforce Chrono by wotsch2, on Flickr
> ...


 Very nice


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

wotsch said:


> I also have an "oddity"...
> :laugh:


And a nice one it is, too. 

I think I prefer your dial - better logo and more lume.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Arrived today. (Rubbish photo). Quick change of bezel, and a waterproof leather Di- Modell strap fitted. I'm waiting on an orange "Planet Ocean" insert and matching strap, so we'll see what it looks like then.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Arrived today. (Rubbish photo). Quick change of bezel, and a waterproof leather Di- Modell strap fitted. I'm waiting on an orange "Planet Ocean" insert and matching strap, so we'll see what it looks like then.


 I really like the dial on that style of Vostok , definitely one to add to my to buy list


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

BlueKnight said:


> I'll play.


 Picture disappeared while moving folders on PB. Another shot.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

This is my little lad (posted elsewhere yesterday). I have a question about mods is there a topic this should be posted in?


----------

